# X-Control 130 und Hope MTech4



## fortey (8. August 2012)

Hallo

Ich habe ein X-Control 130 wo sich die Bremsen verabschiedet haben (Formula K18). Ich habe mir dann eine Hope Mtech 4 besorgt da mir die Bremse sehrzusagt.

Jetzt habe ich aber bei der Montage ein kleines Problem. Die hintere Bremsscheibe steht zu nah am Rahmen....
Am Hinterbau steht steht "Adjustable Disc Position" wobei am linken Rahmenausfallende ein kleines silbernes austauschbares Plättchen montiert ist.

Weiß jemand ob es da etwas dickere als 1mm gibt?!?!


----------



## fortey (8. August 2012)

....oder wie man das Problem sonst beheben kann?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

